# Golden Ret./Lab Ret. Mix Urgent at ERAS in East Ridge, TN..



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Urgent dog at East Ridge Shelter--TN 

City of East Ridge Animal Services

Poor little Patrick is only $20. Can you Imagine?

My name is Patrick and right now my home is at the East Ridge Animal Shelter. I think I am a yellow lab golden retriever mix but I don't really remember my parents. There are a lot of other dogs here too and I love them all. I am looking for someone to take me home and let me run and play. I have no room to run here and I get so excited when I see people come in because I am anxiously waiting my turn to go to a real home. The guys here do as much as they can for me but I am lonely and sometimes scared. I am a really good boy and have already been neutered (we definately don't need any more homeless pups). Please help me! I don't want to die and the guys here don't want me too either. I deserve a chance if you can help me please email or call the shelter at 423-664-0271. If no answer at the shelter or after hours please call Jennifer at 423-314-7738 and she will help make arrangements for you to come get me. 



Love Always,

Patrick



by Jim Willis 

I looked at all the caged animals in the shelter ...the cast-offs of human society. I saw in their eyes love and hope, fear and dread, sadness and betrayal. And I was angry. "God," I said, "this is terrible! Why don't you do something?" God was silent for a moment, and then He spoke softly. "I have done something," He replied. "I created You."

Patrick $20.00'URG
Breed: Yellow Labrador Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
ID: Kennel 6 
From: City of East Ridge Animal Services 


All About Patrick $20.00'URGENT

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 

My Contact Info
City of East Ridge Animal Services 
East Ridge , TN

Phone: 423-664-0271
Email: [email protected] 

***This Shelter is GREAT TO work with-everyone there really cares about the animals!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Labs4Rescue pull from TN?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm-

I don't know but do I just e-mail labs4rescue?

I am going to e-mail the three Golden Ret. mixed breed rescues Rob Listed in his sticky!!

Did you see my msg. about Hoover in Golden Ret. Cases-he was emaciated and in Chauncey Ohio Shelter. I e-mld. a bunch of Mixed Breed Rescues and Stop the Suffering took him, he's in a foster home and we renamed him Cody.

Dana said he is so sweet and so SKINNY-SHE IS trying to put some meat on his bones!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I did see that. I'm so glad it worked out for him. There are two Lab rescues in TN you might want to contact. If you Google Lab rescues TN, they will come up. I may be wrong, but he looks more Lab to me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm..*

Kimm..

Thanks-I will try those two lab rescues. Yes, Patrick looks Lab, but his tail looks Golden Retriever!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-Mailed..*

I e-mailed the Lab rescues in TN and tomorrow A.M.
I'm going to e-mail the Mixed Breed Rescues Rob has listed!

Praying someone comes through in time for Patrick.

He would be so happy in a home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrick..*

*This morning I e-mailed all the Golden Ret. Rescues in TN.

Paws crossed that someone saves Sweet Patrick!

*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep the fingers and paws crossed that Patrick is saved and finds his furever home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks, Carol*

Thanks, Carol:
'
I really pray that someone adopts poor Patrick,but it's not looking good right now, and I am afraid they are going to have to euth for space soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Patrick-Great News!*

I e-mld. East Ridge to check on Patrick, and found out he was adopted at Petsmart last weekend-in fact 15 of their dogs were!

This is such wonderful news!!!


----------

